# How much from two acres of buckwheat?



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

Keep us updated, it would be nice to know.


----------



## jcummins (Feb 21, 2016)

Isn't it the wrong time to plant?


----------



## FL_Ranger (May 28, 2016)

jcummins said:


> Isn't it the wrong time to plant?


I don't think so. Should grow here until the first frost, which usually isn't until November. I'll find out here soon!


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know how much honey they will make, but it only takes about six weeks to bloom. I planted a small amount as a smother crop in my garden. It seems to just keep blooming. It has been blooming three weeks now. We have had very timely rains this Summer though, which I'm sure has a lot to do with it.

Alex


----------



## FL_Ranger (May 28, 2016)

Awesome. Hopefully our rains stay as consistent as they have been. It'll be a fun experiment if nothing else.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

There have been threads about buck wheat which mentions different varieties some of which produce nectar and others that don't. Of the producers Esculatum Moench or Silver hull is one and Mancan is the other. when ever I try to buy seed the suppliers don't seem to know the variety.
Johno


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

This states it is Mancan.

https://hancockseed.com/buckwheat-seed-50-lb-bag-53.html 

Alex


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The seller definitely don't know the source of their buckwheat seeds.
I bought 5 lbs. growing them in my garden. But the blooms seem to be
short lived. They don't have the continuous blooming like you described. What
nectar producing variety will bloom continuously until the frost bite?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

the average seller does not differentiate the varieties because the average buyer will buy generic "buckwheat". seems like I had to pay a little more to get specific "mancan" , had to order it over the web.
Last year, it was July or august when I planted, I watered it until it got well sprouted. This year, I did better, got it planted end of June. Also planted a patch of black crowder peas. The black crowder peas have just started blooming last week. Buck wheat has been in bloom for a couple of weeks.
To keep Buck wheat in constant bloom, I plant in shifts, & let it go to seed, then mow it down. I may have tilled it lightly, I don't remember. But as the re-seeded part comes on, the other patch is about ready to get mowed & tilled. We can keep it going until frost here. I had a pretty good "volunteer" stand this spring also, hidden in the tall grass.


----------



## FL_Ranger (May 28, 2016)

Well I planted mine on 7/30, it started sprouting up really well a couple days later, then we got 4" rain in about two hours which but a hurting on it lol. There's still a good bit recovering and I replanted some. I'm about to head out for two weeks for work, but I'll post updates when I get back. 

Also I forgot what variety it is, but I had a feed store in Atmore order it. They got it from somewhere in TX.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Here I buy from my local grain center and have for 10 yrs. Whatever variety it is it produces nectar . It only takes 1/4 of an inch of rain to germinate and 1 inch or so after that to full bloom. It does not bloom continuously and does not tolerate heavy rains or winds. I have no idea how much 1 acre would produce under ideal conditions. In drought conditions the bees will work it early in the morning as it seems they need dew.YMMV

regards
Brad


----------



## FL_Ranger (May 28, 2016)

Well after about three weeks, it's coming up pretty well (considering how much washed away right after planting). It's already flowering out and the bees were hammering it this morning. I doubt enough came up to amount to any honey crop, but at least there's a good amount of forage now!


----------

